# ATI Tool and Radeon HD3870



## sadisticflirt (May 22, 2008)

I have a Sapphire Toxic Radeon HD3870 512mb DDR4 card and use ATI Tool. When I tried to set the clocks they just jump right back to the defaults.

Will support for this card be implemented into the new release of ATI Tool? I'm using 0.27b4...


----------



## jbunch07 (May 22, 2008)

i dont think the card will run at the clocks you set until it needs to...ie games and such.
afaik ati cards run under clocked when your not using them.


----------



## erocker (May 22, 2008)

ATi Tool 0.27 beta 4, isn't even on this site.  I'm not sure if the version you're using is even stable.  I would recommend not having CCC installed (drivers only) to see if that helps.  Powerplay could be interfering.  Have you tried beta 3?  I do know Rivatuner works for now...


----------



## sadisticflirt (May 22, 2008)

I removed CCC and 27b4 allows me to run the application on Vista x64 and not have to worry about driver signature enforcement.

It clocked my X800GTO fine. I will try that version however.


----------



## sadisticflirt (May 22, 2008)

same with 27b3...clocks just jump back

I used Rivatuner but really didn't like it. I like ATI Tool.  Riva worked but I would like temp monitoring in the system tray like with ATI. I  just saw the monitor window that Riva has and figured I didn't want to leave that open the entire time I was gaming.

Also, I have the fans set to dynamic and have various fan speeds set up for all the temps the card could hit and it seems that the tool is ok with setting fan speeds. I just can't seem to keep this card below 43°.


----------



## dark2099 (May 22, 2008)

erocker said:


> ATi Tool 0.27 beta 4, isn't even on this site.  I'm not sure if the version you're using is even stable.  I would recommend not having CCC installed (drivers only) to see if that helps.  Powerplay could be interfering.  Have you tried beta 3?  I do know Rivatuner works for now...



If you copy the link to download beta 3 and change the 3 after the b to a 4, you can download beta 4, someone posted that in the support thread for the beta.


----------



## sadisticflirt (May 23, 2008)

I really do not think it's working as it should.

ATI Tool shows that the fan is running at 100% when I have it set to run at 55% for temps above 40° (currently the card idles at 42°). Also, when I run "Show 3D View" the FPS reads anywhere from 700-1000 and the temperature climbs from 40 to the mid 60's.


----------



## sadisticflirt (May 23, 2008)

2008-05-22 18:07:30	D Successfully connected to driver, version 150
2008-05-22 18:07:30	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x0000 bus 1 dev 0
2008-05-22 18:07:30	D   GPU model: RV670 XT
2008-05-22 18:07:30	D   fbPhy: 0xC0000000, mmrPhy: 0xD1000000.
2008-05-22 18:07:30	D   mmapped mmr to 0x3F0000
2008-05-22 18:07:30	D  RV6xx internal temp chip detection: success
2008-05-22 18:07:30	D Device initialized successfully
2008-05-22 18:09:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:09:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:09:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:09:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:09:50	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 18:09:50	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 18:09:50	I Clocks set to: 796.00 / 1152.00
2008-05-22 18:09:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:09:57	I Loading profile 'Default':
2008-05-22 18:09:57	I   Gamma: loaded
2008-05-22 18:09:57	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 18:09:57	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 18:09:57	I   Core clock: 796.00 MHz -> 800.00 MHz
2008-05-22 18:09:57	I   Mem clock: 1152.00 MHz -> 1152.00 MHz
2008-05-22 18:09:57	I Done
2008-05-22 18:10:04	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 18:10:04	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 18:10:04	I Clocks set to: 796.00 / 1152.00
2008-05-22 18:10:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:10:13	I Loading profile 'clockFans':
2008-05-22 18:10:13	I   Fan settings: loaded
2008-05-22 18:10:13	I   Core clock: 796.00 MHz -> 796.00 MHz
2008-05-22 18:10:13	I   Mem clock: 1152.00 MHz -> 1152.00 MHz
2008-05-22 18:10:13	I Done
2008-05-22 18:10:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:10:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:10:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:10:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:10:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:11:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:11:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:11:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:11:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:11:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:11:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:12:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:12:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:12:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:12:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:12:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:12:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:13:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:13:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:13:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:13:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:13:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:13:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:14:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:14:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:14:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:14:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:14:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:14:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:15:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:15:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:15:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:15:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:15:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:15:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:16:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:16:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:16:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:16:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:16:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:16:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:17:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:17:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:17:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:17:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:17:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:17:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:18:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:18:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:18:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:18:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:18:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:18:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:19:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:19:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:19:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:19:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:19:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:19:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:20:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:20:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:20:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:20:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:20:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:20:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:21:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:21:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:21:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:21:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:21:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:21:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:22:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:22:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:22:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:22:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:22:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:22:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:23:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:23:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:23:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:23:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:23:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:23:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:24:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:24:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:24:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:24:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:24:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:24:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:25:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:25:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:25:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:25:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:25:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:25:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:26:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:26:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:26:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:26:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:26:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:26:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:27:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:27:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:27:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:27:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:27:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:27:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:28:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:28:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:28:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:28:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:28:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:28:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:29:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:29:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:29:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:29:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:29:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:29:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:30:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:30:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:30:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:30:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:30:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:30:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:31:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:31:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:31:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:31:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:31:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:31:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 34.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:32:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:32:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:32:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:32:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:32:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:32:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:33:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:33:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:33:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:33:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:33:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:33:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:34:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:34:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:34:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:34:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:34:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:34:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:35:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:35:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:35:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:35:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:35:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:35:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:36:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:36:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:36:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:36:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:36:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:36:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:37:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:37:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:37:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:37:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:37:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:37:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:38:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:38:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:38:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:38:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:38:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:38:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:39:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:39:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:39:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:39:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:39:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:39:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:40:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:40:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:40:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:40:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:40:45	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:40:55	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:41:05	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:41:15	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:41:25	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:41:32	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 18:41:32	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 18:41:32	I Clocks set to: 796.00 / 1152.00
2008-05-22 18:41:35	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 18:41:42	I Application terminated.
2008-05-22 19:01:25	D Successfully connected to driver, version 150
2008-05-22 19:01:25	D Found ATI device: 0x1002 0x0000 bus 1 dev 0
2008-05-22 19:01:25	D   GPU model: RV670 XT
2008-05-22 19:01:25	D   fbPhy: 0xC0000000, mmrPhy: 0xD1000000.
2008-05-22 19:01:25	D   mmapped mmr to 0x2E0000
2008-05-22 19:01:26	D  RV6xx internal temp chip detection: success
2008-05-22 19:01:26	D Device initialized successfully
2008-05-22 19:01:26	I Loading profile 'clockFans':
2008-05-22 19:01:26	I   Fan settings: loaded
2008-05-22 19:01:26	I   Core clock: 796.00 MHz -> 796.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:01:26	I   Mem clock: 1152.00 MHz -> 1152.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:01:26	I Done
2008-05-22 19:01:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 50.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:01:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 49.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:01:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 47.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:01:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 47.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:02:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 46.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:02:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 46.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:02:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 45.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:02:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 45.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:02:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:02:49	I Loading profile 'Default':
2008-05-22 19:02:49	I   Gamma: loaded
2008-05-22 19:02:49	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 19:02:49	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 19:02:49	I   Core clock: 796.00 MHz -> 800.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:02:49	I   Mem clock: 1152.00 MHz -> 1152.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:02:49	I Done
2008-05-22 19:02:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:03:01	I Loading profile 'Default':
2008-05-22 19:03:01	I   Gamma: loaded
2008-05-22 19:03:01	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 19:03:01	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 19:03:01	I   Core clock: 796.00 MHz -> 800.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:03:01	I   Mem clock: 1152.00 MHz -> 1152.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:03:01	I Done
2008-05-22 19:03:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:03:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:03:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:03:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:03:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:03:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:04:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:04:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:04:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:04:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:04:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:04:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:05:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:05:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:05:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:05:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:05:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:05:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:06:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:06:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:06:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:06:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:06:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:06:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:07:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:07:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:07:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:07:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:07:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:07:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:08:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:08:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:08:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:08:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 41.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:08:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:08:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:09:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:09:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:09:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:09:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:09:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:09:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:10:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:10:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:10:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:10:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:10:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:10:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:11:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:11:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:11:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:11:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:11:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:11:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:12:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:12:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:12:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:12:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:12:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:12:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:13:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:13:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:13:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:13:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:13:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 39.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:13:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:14:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:14:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:14:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:14:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:14:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:14:51	I Loading profile 'Default':
2008-05-22 19:14:51	I   Gamma: loaded
2008-05-22 19:14:51	E Could not read PP table size
2008-05-22 19:14:51	E Could not set read driver clock table.
2008-05-22 19:14:51	I   Core clock: 796.00 MHz -> 800.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:14:51	I   Mem clock: 1152.00 MHz -> 1152.00 MHz
2008-05-22 19:14:51	I Done
2008-05-22 19:14:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C*
2008-05-22 19:15:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:15:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 39.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:15:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 40.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:15:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 48.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:15:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 50.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:15:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 51.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:16:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 55.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:16:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 56.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:16:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 58.0°C	GPU environment: 95.0°C
2008-05-22 19:16:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 58.0°C	GPU environment: 92.0°C
2008-05-22 19:16:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 59.0°C	GPU environment: 92.0°C
2008-05-22 19:16:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 60.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:17:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 61.0°C	GPU environment: 92.0°C
2008-05-22 19:17:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 61.0°C	GPU environment: 92.0°C
2008-05-22 19:17:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 59.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:17:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 56.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:17:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 58.0°C	GPU environment: 95.0°C
2008-05-22 19:17:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 54.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:18:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 50.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:18:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 55.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:18:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 55.0°C	GPU environment: 96.0°C
2008-05-22 19:18:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 59.0°C	GPU environment: 88.0°C
2008-05-22 19:18:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 59.0°C	GPU environment: 94.0°C
2008-05-22 19:18:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 59.0°C	GPU environment: 96.0°C
2008-05-22 19:19:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 60.0°C	GPU environment: 96.0°C
2008-05-22 19:19:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 62.0°C	GPU environment: 93.0°C
2008-05-22 19:19:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 57.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:19:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 53.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:19:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 50.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:19:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 48.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C*
2008-05-22 19:20:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 47.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:20:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 45.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:20:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:20:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:20:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:20:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 44.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:21:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:21:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:21:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:21:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:21:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:21:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:22:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:22:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:22:26	I Temperature:	GPU: 43.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:22:36	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:22:46	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:22:56	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:23:06	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C
2008-05-22 19:23:16	I Temperature:	GPU: 42.0°C	GPU environment: 0.0°C


----------



## sadisticflirt (May 23, 2008)

I am using Catalyst 8.5...might that be the problem?


----------



## sadisticflirt (May 23, 2008)

After messing with Rivatuner and ATI Tool I have found that even if I set the fan speed to 100% with either the card idles 53+° and hits 64+° on load. Even with the slightest overclock OR default clocks!

I've done this once before in the past few days but I removed ATI Tool and Rivatuner and uninstalled the card. Booted back up and reinstalled Catalyst 8.5 with CCC. The card idles 38-41° and does not pass 61° on load with default clocks. Right now my case is tight-packed and the airflow isn't that great but I will be getting a newer, more open case with a 250mm fan on the side panel to help with that.

I'd just like to overclock this card and tune the fans accordingly but none of the tools work as they should at the moment (ATI Tool, Rivatuner, ATI Tray Tools).


----------

